# Saw wild horses today



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Hubby and I are on a trail riding mini vacation in central Louisiana at the Lucky 4B Ranch in Melder, riding the Kisatchie Forest. We saw wild paint horses today! Yesterday they said there were wild horses here but I didn't figure we would see them. We saw them today and was my camera out? NO. I struggled to get it out but they were gone. We went around a ridge and saw them again! I took pictures but they are so far away you can barely make them out in the picture. All of the horses got extremely excited when they caught wind of them.

There were 6 of them in this little band. Evidently, there are several small herds roaming the woods...they were paints. One of the men on the ride came across the carcass of a dead paint stallion recently - he said maybe it had been dead 2 days. How bizarre. Anywhoo...I will fill in my fellow train riders soon!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awesome!! Wish I had been there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool!...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

It was very cool...Heather, I wish you could have been there too. Red would have loved the trails!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

how fun!!


----------

